#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-28
<AlanBell> bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-font-family-sources/maverick/annotate/head%3A/LICENCE-FAQ.txt
<AlanBell> oops
<rww> reminds me, does Maverick have the new font by default, or did that get pushed back to 10.10?
<rww> err, 11.04 **
<AlanBell> it is getting real close, but I think it will make it
<maco> ubuntu font licence was pushed today
<maco> er yesterday
<pleia2> updated http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage - if anyone else has additions please feel free to edit :)
<czajkowski> @D
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> pleia2: can I add I organised a conference ?
<pleia2> czajkowski: please do
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> wanted to ask first
<pleia2> I figure inspiring awesome work our team members do is fair game :)
<Dolasilla> just noticed the italian ubuntu-debian meeting is in the report: thanks to anyone who added it :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: cheers
<pleia2> Dolasilla: sure! I go through the mailing list archives to generate the report, and that one was an obvious addition
<Dolasilla> pleia2, thanks! hope our was just the first one of a series ;-)
<pleia2> yeah, that'd be great
<pleia2> Hi everyone,
<pleia2> Quite a treat this month, Penelope's interview with 10.10 Kernel Release Manager Leann Ogasawara made the front page of Full Circle Magazine this month!
<pleia2> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-41/
<pleia2> oops, long paste
<pleia2> but yeah!
 * pleia2 adds to team report
<Dolasilla> cool! :)
<maco> one of the comments "A woman is a Kernel Release Manager? Groovy!"
<maco> and one of the non-kernel release managers is too
<maco> (kate stewart)
<pleia2> think we could get an interview from her?
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-29
<akgraner> Talked to many women yesterday at Grace Hopper who were interested in learning more about or joining ubuntu women :-)
<elky> :D
<elky> armed with the biz cards or did you already use them all up?
<nigelb> akgraner: \o/
<akgraner> elky, used them all up  - reprinted and used those up as well
<elky> remind me to pack the ones I've got here, I've hardly handed any out. you see way more people to give 'em to than I do.
<nigelb> ok, so that's a lot of people :)
<akgraner> elky, can and will do :-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-30
<akgraner> Awesome day 2 at Grace Hopper - gave out lots of information about ubuntu women! :-)  Many women who stopped by the booth were already using Ubuntu and wanted to know how to get involved with contribution - I sent them here :-)  Happy dance!!!
<hypatia> akgraner: awesome!
<akgraner> There were also a lot of students who had heard of Open Source - but not sure what it was - and it was just as exciting to talk to them and demo Ubuntu for them
<hypatia> wow, that's fantastic :D
<hypatia> might be worth taking emails and signing them up to the mailing list?
<hypatia> the former (how do i get involved) types that is
<maco> yeah set out a signup sheet
<akgraner> I gave them my cards with the website information on it and had a link to the sign up page available if they wanted to sign up on the spot
<akgraner> but they wanted to read about the group first
<hypatia> nice
<hypatia> (and understandable)
<akgraner> Then I left the Grace Hopper event to go to a meeting/expo for the National Association of Women Business Owners no one there knew anything about ubuntu  - so of course I had to tell them about it along with the business I was there with :-)
<akgraner> so it was a great day!
<hypatia> :D
<akgraner> Oh and I finally joined the systers mailing list - I kept meaning to do that  - but somehow forgot to...
<hypatia> oh, i should really do that
<akgraner> There were a lot of students there as well as teachers and school representatives it was cool to talk to them about what they use and why and what they would prefer to use and why
<akgraner> This is a great conference - it's very different than a Linux Fest and the women there are freakin' AWESOME!!!
<hypatia> ^_^
<hypatia> thanks for the systers reminder, akgraner
 * hypatia subscribed
<akgraner> :-)
<hypatia> oh wait, we were supposed to write an essay?  i just answered point-form
<hypatia> :p
<maco> essay? O_o
<nigelb> essay? for what?
<hypatia> the systers application thingy
<nigelb> oh. OH.
<akgraner> hypatia, I just wrote 5 4 or 5 sentences in the box  - nothing fancy or anything
<hypatia> ah, cool
<czajkowski> good morning
<svaksha> hypatia: its just a few lines about /self
<hypatia> svaksha: yeah, that's what i put
<optimum> Does Ubuntu-Women make public reports on its financial activities?
<hypatia> optimum: we don't have any financial activities
<elky> optimum, we have 0 monies.
<optimum> shouldn't canonical provide funding?
<elky> there, this channel is logged and that report is now public. enjoy.
<hypatia> elky: lol
<hypatia> this just in: UW has 0 monies.
<hypatia> optimum: canonical does fund some things such as the webhosting we use, and funding for some UW members to participate in UDS
<AlanBell> optimum: canonical provides support, some of which costs canonicl money
<hypatia> but it does this for all ubuntu projects
<elky> UW isn't a legal entity in any part of the universe. We have no reporting obligations.
<AlanBell> why do you ask?
<optimum> I would suggest that Canonical has a duty and responsibility to provide funding to Ubuntu-Women.
<rww> I maded you a cookie, but I eated it so we wouldn't have to put it on the tax forms.
<elky> optimum, canonical does support us when we ask.
<hypatia> rww: sadface
<svaksha> optimum: feel free to suggest that on our mailing-list for wider audience response
<optimum> svaksha: I will consider it.
<hypatia> i'm not sure what we'd do with money
<hypatia> aside from send more folks to UDS
<rww> hazard pay for the channel ops
<MarkDude> rww lol
<hypatia> haha
<hypatia> on nights like tonight, that seems reasonable
 * hypatia sends thank-you cards
<elky> optimum, was there some reason you wanted financial history for UW?
<optimum> elky: I was wondering about who funds UW, how much funding they provide, and how the money is spent.  I am also a bit curious as to how the meetings are run, whether UW uses Robert's Rules, and so forth.
<valorie> our past meetings are all online
<elky> optimum, i've donated money and material objects to UW, and I really don't care for my financial activity to be public.
<hypatia> ugh rob's rules
<hypatia> do not want.
<hypatia> optimum: you're welcome to attend our meetings, the schedule is public
<hypatia> in the topic, actually
<valorie> I've never seen a case where we needed something so hidebound and heavy
<AlanBell> optimum: I can tell you all about meeting processes if you like, how much time do you have?
<AlanBell> out of interest does gentoo fund it's women's group?
<AlanBell> optimum: on the subject of meetings I would be interested in a discusion of the concept of quorum in an amorphous community group
<optimum> I have a project I need to do, unfortunately. but I would be interested in having those discussions some other time.  I am not aware of a Gentoo women's group.  Gentoo is primarily a nonprofit production.
<AlanBell> bit of a shame it doesn't have one, seeing as they cost zero moneies :)
<AlanBell> the "Ubuntu community" is basically not financially driven, Canonical is a very separate entity
 * valorie has seen the box where Gentoo is hosted
<valorie> same row as Linuxchix
<valorie> :-)
<maco> ah osuosl?
<valorie> yep
<valorie> and kernel.org
<valorie> and a bunch of other cool projects
<rww> i love osuosl
<maco> i met the osuosl guys. they had sharrow in their phone!
<rww> only mirror that maxes out my download bandwidth <3
<maco> (for linuxchix.org reboots)
 * hypatia met the osuosl folks at osbridge
<hypatia> i think?
<valorie> yes, they were all great people
<hypatia> they were nice, wherever i met them
<AlanBell> aww, optimum didn't want to talk about processes :(
<nigelb> lol
<svaksha> he didnt mail the list asking for accounts either
<elky> yet
<rww> hehe
<svaksha> lol
<elky> optimum, so how long have you been using gentoo?
<darkrose> someone say gentoo?
<elky> hah
<elky> pick the ricer nick from the backscroll? :P
<AlanBell> issyl0 in the news http://www.number10.gov.uk/news/topstorynews/2010/09/pm-challenges-departments-to-slash-energy-use-55332
<Pendulum> issyl0: awesome :)
<popey>  http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/rorycellanjones/2010/09/isabells_idea_proving_green_gi.html
<popey> :)
<vish> wow! that is sooooooooo awesome! its like a new level of awesomeness!
<vish> on http://www.govspark.org.uk/  "Isabell Long Age 16" nice touch! :)
<IdleOne> very cool
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-01
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/01/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t16:01 logs from the classroom session on the pollka mentoring project
<pleia2> yay :)
<nigelb> that was a fun class :)
<AlanBell> it was a surprising class!
<AlanBell> 15:58 < AlanBell> ok, so you want me to join in?
<AlanBell> it started at 16:00
<nigelb> lol
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Pendulum> UW representation at UDS has just gone up by one :)
<hypatia> Pendulum: got funding?
<hypatia> (YAY!)
<Pendulum> hypatia: yes. just got sponsorship :)
<AlanBell> great news
<akgraner> Pendulum, sweet!!!
<hypatia> awesomesauce!
<issyl0> Hello, all. Thank you, all!
<czajkowski> issyl0: aloha
<issyl0> czajkowski: hello!
<czajkowski> I shall be close by now :)
<JanC> issyl0: congrats on your government site  ☺
<issyl0> JanC: thank you!
<daker> nhandler, funny
<daker> opps
<daker> wrong window
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-02
<valorie> I got sponsorship also!!!!!!!!!
<valorie> so I get to meet Penny, Elky, MichelleQ, Dinda
<valorie> and who else?
<valorie> akgraner, although we briefly met at OSCON, and maco, and ....
<dinda>  valorie;  are we not enough for ya?  ;)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> just trying to get my head around how cool it is
<valorie> :-)
<dinda> valorie: I'm sure there will be tons of folks for you to meet
<valorie> yup
<dinda> I think maco too
<valorie> oh yes
<dinda> what about czajkowski?
<valorie> but I've known her for years
<valorie> just don't happen to have met "IRL"
<valorie> maco and I met on MySpace
<valorie> LOLOL
<maco> valorie taught me to use irc
<valorie> did I?
<valorie> I'm sure I urged you on
<maco> you told me about #linuxchix and i said i didnt know how to irc so you explained xchat to me
<valorie> how cool is that
<valorie> the circle of life
<akgraner> valorie, woo hoo!!!  Can't wait to see you again...
<valorie> this time we might be able to squeeze in more than a hug
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I'm so happy
<akgraner> Valorie - I'll have to make my personal Calendar available so you all can remind me to keep some white space on it during UDS :-)
<valorie> lol
<akgraner> I gave out about 35 cards with UW information on it women who are already using and know about Ubuntu  - they had never heard of of the Ubuntu Women Project
<valorie> that's awesome
<akgraner> and were pleasantly surprised to know the project existed - They all wanted to know how they could become an active contributor
<akgraner> which goes great with the mentorship re-vamping stuff
<nigelb> \o/
<akgraner> I am more convinced after Grace Hopper that preaching to the chore at things like Linux Fests don't always hit the mark
<valorie> for sure
<akgraner> The Grace Hopper Celebration in Atlanta was the most rewarding event that I have attended to date for me personally
<akgraner> I was blown away with the abundance of absolute abundance of talented technical women!
<valorie> I was really happy to hear that you were attending
<valorie> and I think we need to do more of that stuff
<akgraner> I left with a list a mile long of things I want to know more about
<valorie> Goat shows too
<valorie> :-)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Linux Fund handed out CD's at a state fair recently  - over 300,000 people attended the fair
<akgraner> I applied for the GNOME internship as well
<valorie> cool!
<akgraner> now I have to figure out how to contribute to GNOME between now and October 25th in the Marketing Area
<akgraner> as that was the project area I chose and you have to be contributing already to be considered
<valorie> going to grace hopper etc. isn't marketing?
<maco> i think it means making marketing materials
<nigelb> Also, it might mean gnome marketting rather than Ubuntu marketting
<maco> yes it does
<nigelb> and I should learn that marketing has only one 't'
<valorie> I imagine about now, GNOME means "not ubuntu"
<valorie> for awhile
<valorie> quite a few hurt feeling on both sides
<maco> well marketing a specific distro isnt the same as marketing gnome *overall*
<maco> because ya know...fedora's good too! and umm i cant think of any other gnome-centric dist...oh duh. debian
<nigelb> suse?
<maco> nah suse is overwhelmingly kde
<nigelb> oh
<maco> mandriva is also very kde
<elky> too german a company to be gnome :P
<nigelb> debian is not just one DE though
<JanC> there are at least a 100 GNOME-centric distros  ;)
<nigelb> elky: lol
<maco> elky: heh right
<maco> JanC: i just dont know which ones they are
<maco> nigelb: gnome is on disc 1 and kde is on disc 2 iirc
<nigelb> there's a bunch of ubuntu derivatives
<elky> and once you remove the ubuntu derivatives, there's like 5?
<maco> ahah
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> ubuntu, debian, fedora => wat else? :p
<nigelb> g25
 * svaksha wonders if the gnome internship is meant only for students
<nigelb> Nope.
 * svaksha thought it was 
<czajkowski> good morning
<czajkowski> valorie: great news!
<valorie> are you coming over?
<czajkowski> yup
<valorie> I'm really happy
<czajkowski> good stuff
<valorie> ooooo, you too!
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> win all around
<czajkowski> aye
<akgraner> hey check it out - it's the pic of women in open source from Grace Hopper celebration  - http://www.flickr.com/photos/gailcarmichael/5041629521/in/set-72157624932418433/
<valorie> y'all look like you are having fun!
<MarkDude> Cool pic. There are some badass women in that photo :)
<akgraner> valorie, we had a blast!
<akgraner> MarkDude, I am hoping some of their awesomeness rubbed off on me  - I learned so much from just working the booth with them
<MarkDude> Well, what about some of Deb's tattoos? Are you gonna rock some sleeves?
<akgraner> I'll never tell :-)
<MarkDude> :D
<IdleOne> is that a Fedora tat?
<IdleOne> on the right shoulder
<IdleOne> indeed it is, or sure looks like it. cool
<AlanBell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gailcarmichael/5042233858/in/set-72157624932418433/lightbox/
<AlanBell> looks very much like it
<IdleOne> yup
<MarkDude> Thats a temp tattoo
<MarkDude> They give them to Fedora Ambassadors as SWAG
<IdleOne> Guess they don't have true Fedora nuts like we do in Ubuntu :P
<MarkDude> I have some pics of my nephew wearing a few of them.
 * MarkDude wore some to the Santa Cruz Boardwalk, kept forgetting I had them on, until I got looks. Proud Uncle I am - so I did not mind
<nigelb> oh, this is sweet! http://www.flickr.com/photos/gailcarmichael/5042233532/in/set-72157624932418433/
<nigelb> akgraner: priceless look on your face :D
<akgraner> hehe
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-03
<optimum> i'm finished dealing with you people
<svaksha> optimum: you mean you are tired of trolling?
<hypatia> so are we, imagine that :p
<AlanBell> Of the 623 Ubuntu Members at the end of this month 4.82% are women
<AlanBell> I updated the long term trend too http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/uwgraph.png
<Pendulum> czajkowski: Happy Birthday!
<nigelb> ooh
<nigelb> HAPPY BIRTHDAY czajkowski !
<valorie> czajkowski: happy birthday! I hope you are off celebrating
<valorie> :-)
<hypatia> so many birthdays right now :)
<valorie> or sleeping off the celebration
<valorie> cold snap in Feb. maybe
<valorie> :-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-27
<pleia2> valorie: re: new theming, it's not IS, it's me, I need to finish going through the final bugs in the theme and then ask them to import it
<pleia2> sorry :\ just been swamped lately
<valorie> ok, I thought we were done
<valorie> anything any one of us can help with?
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-28
<IdleOne> .
<IdleOne> someone mind saying something in here as a test please.
<Pendulum> IdleOne: hiya
<IdleOne> Pendulum: hiya and thank you.
<Pendulum> np :)
<Pendulum> how goes?
<IdleOne> err, goes bad. I keep getting some weird error from one of my xchat scripts but only in this channel.
<Pendulum> :(
<Pendulum> that's rather annoying
<IdleOne> every time someone says anything I get a wall of Error: bunch of text.
<IdleOne> except when you highlighted me
<Pendulum> IdleOne: so should I constantly highlight you? :P
<IdleOne> hehe, you can highlight me anytime you like Pendulum :)
<Pendulum> IdleOne: I'll keep that in mind :)
<IdleOne> well that still works
<IdleOne> I give up, this script is semi-broken.
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-09-23
<J-_2---> this
<J-_2---> channel
<J-_2---> is
<J-_2---> LOGGED
<pdurbin> true...
<J-_2---> i'm scared
<Isara> I guess it only logs the logins/logouts.
<Isara> Nobody has said a word ever since I came.
<Cheri703> this channel is primarily used for meetings
<Isara> Ah, that explains it.
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-09-26
<sam113101> can I be unbanned from the other channel?
<pleia2> sam113101: no, please leave or we'll ban you here too
<sam113101> pleia2: why?
<sam113101> dammit
<sam113101> don't
